# Subaru Shift Knob on Audi



## j0sh866 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is common knowledge but I thought I'd share. My friend had this Agency Power Shift Knob laying around from his WRX, so we decided to try it on my B5 S4. The threads ended up being identical to my shifter, so most Subaru shift knobs should fit on Audi's, I just had to cut some plastic out of the inside of my shift boot so it would sit about a half inch lower. 

Picture:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good to know. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## j0sh866 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad someone appreciated it


----------

